# OB shine juice



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Morning all. I've just finished a dyed maple vase (pics to come). I finished it with Capt'n Eddies OB shine juice and it has turned out great. On his video the Caption recommends adding a top coat i.e. varnish, poly etc. The darned vase is supper smooth right now and if I use a *************** I'm sure it will attract the dust. I've read that if i wait a few days, wipe the piece with a bit of alcohol (methyl hydrate up here), it will remove any surface oil and restore the shine. Whatch think?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> the Caption recommends adding a top coat
> 
> - Mark


Really? I don't remember that. I wouldn't topcoat it, just use varnish or whatever. I used OB for a couple years but have given up on it. It's fine for decorative objects but has no durability, or maybe my shellac was just old, either way I don't use it anymore.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I use deft spray lacquer on my turnings when I want that look. Typically satin. But whatever look suits your need.
I never can get the wipe on stuff right. I put on several very lite coats till it looks right to me. I just use a lint free dry rag to make sure there is no dust before I start.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Problem with commercial *************** is thinner/solvent ratio to resin (poly/varnish); read the label do not want to exceed 60% solvent. This popular brand is 70% solvent/thinner.

http://www.minwax.com/document/MSDS/en/027426409101

The more solvent/thinner you add longer takes to get a build of finish.

I like to make my own using 50/50 mix of any brand of poly and mineral spirits. Two coats of 50/40 mix should equal one coat of oil based poly/varnish. Some people use a 50/50 mix on first coat than increase amount of resin to solvent mix on additional coats.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

A newer Capt'n Eddie is out there that deals with shine, etc.
Don't neglect the prep work, and call Eddie if ya have a prob.
Bill


----------



## EastSlopeBert (Mar 30, 2016)

> I ve read that if i wait a few days, wipe the piece with a bit of alcohol (methyl hydrate up here), it will remove any surface oil and restore the shine. Whatch think?
> 
> - Mark


Be careful with Methyl Hydrate, it can do nasty things to humans and will absorb through skin, consider using Ethyl Alcohol alcohol, ( denatured alcohol). Not sure where "up here" is referring to.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Back to my original post….... Call Eddie.
Bill


----------

